# Ben Pearson #7050---need string



## shawnsphoto (Apr 13, 2007)

The bow is a 62" that I can buy for $20. It is a 50lb flavor What length would the string be for it? Does it stack hard? I have a 30"draw. 

I am currently messing around with a Martin Cougar 40lb


----------



## dayrlm (May 20, 2010)

The string by AMO standards should be 59" Dacron. I am not certain how the stacking will be, but at 30" you will be bulling in the 55-57# range.


----------



## shawnsphoto (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know. I know the Jaguar stacks very little, and when I shoot that at my draw length it is about 46lbs. I can get this Pearson for $20. Seems like fun. If I get it I just need to figure out what to use to clean up the bow as it has some tape residue in spots!


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

There are products made that target glue residue...GooGone and DeSolveIt come to mind. After that you might want to use an auto product like Meguiars Scratch X...it's often surprising how much dirt comes off an old bow. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## shawnsphoto (Apr 13, 2007)

I will try this sir. Need to get a string and see if I like this bow. But heck I suppose $20 for a wood bow with no limb twist is worth it!



rickstix said:


> There are products made that target glue residue...GooGone and DeSolveIt come to mind. After that you might want to use an auto product like Meguiars Scratch X...it's often surprising how much dirt comes off an old bow. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

At $20, it's a great find.


----------



## shawnsphoto (Apr 13, 2007)

Agreed! So I bought a string today and man that is fun to shoot. I have not had the priveledge of shooting off of an arrow shelf before (Jaguar does not allow that). Pretty dang cool. The 50lb is a little stiff in comparison to my 40+lb Jaguar but still very shootable. Was hitting 12" circles at 2oyds with it. Man this trad. bow stuff is addicting!



Night Wing said:


> At $20, it's a great find.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

shawnsphoto said:


> Man this trad. bow stuff is addicting!


It is. I can give it up anytime I like lol! :wink:


----------



## shawnsphoto (Apr 13, 2007)

Whatever! ;-) There is probably some Archers Anonymous group somewhere that we could go to. Some 12 stage 3D shoot or something!



Destroyer said:


> It is. I can give it up anytime I like lol! :wink:


----------



## shawnsphoto (Apr 13, 2007)

Did it. Wow very nice. Almost like a brand new 30+ year old bow;-)


rickstix said:


> There are products made that target glue residue...GooGone and DeSolveIt come to mind. After that you might want to use an auto product like Meguiars Scratch X...it's often surprising how much dirt comes off an old bow. Enjoy, Rick.


----------

